# Show&Shine cars



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Few pictures of S&S cars


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

nice pics

for me the celica had it
well kept and very nice warm glow to the paint

be proud to have that on my drive


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Liking the Beetle, but to be fair, all amazing.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

There were some nice cars there, the cortina, original mini and 205 cti were all very tidy but the Clio looked very good.


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow. All fantastic. Love the new black beetle and the green Polo or is it a Lupo?


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Loved the beetle, especially the airbrushing effects.

who won it in the end? (as I could nto stay till the end)


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Who won by the way?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Shuggets golf gtd and Ian's RS were the ones that stood out the most for me.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The white Mini won and the Lupo was a runner up.


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

until i'm corrected ,the white mini won and the green lupo came second


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats what I just said!!!


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

Who's was the celiac gt? Are you on ccuk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks they look fantastic loving the beetle, but i have to ask do some of these cars arrive in sealed trailer to the event and do they enter in different classes , as seen a few shows that cars and better prepped than new , but are they used ? as seems a waste , have to add seen the Cortina in the Flesh and aware Jim Drive's it to all the shows and the car is amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

I had a quick chat with the owners of the black beetle,what a special machine that was and it had just come back from a german car show a mere 1000 mile round trip.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Every car is beautifully kept and leaves my car alot to be desired :-/ 

However if I could get mine to anywhere near that standard I would be a very happy man!!

Great pictures too


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Great cars, every one was top notch. Im glad the mini won as that was the one that really stod out for me. I had a soft spot for the Beetle too, it was so nice!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Why did you pull out of the competition Dawn?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks like some hugely impressive cars and some stunning results from the pictures above. My only thought is and I often think this at many shows that I have gone to, is that there should be two categories for show and shines. Show cars and daily drivers. Anyone who drives there car on a daily basis can't compete on a level playing field with anyone who can place mirrors under there cars to show how clean the underside is. I think sometimes it's more impressive to have a well prepared and presented daily driver over a "garage queen"

Apologies if I am making some assumptions over some of the cars featured above and if I had to choose a winner.... I would of choose the Mini with the mirrors underneath! Stunning car and I have a total soft spot for minis :thumb: 

I am off to polish my floor pan


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Why did you pull out of the competition Dawn?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't make an overnight stop. Gutted.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh that was a shame. Was really looking forward to having a proper natter with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks they look fantastic loving the beetle, but i have to ask do some of these cars arrive in sealed trailer to the event and do they enter in different classes , as seen a few shows that cars and better prepped than new , but are they used ? as seems a waste , have to add seen the Cortina in the Flesh and aware Jim Drive's it to all the shows and the car is amazing. Thanks for sharing


Had a good time at the show and very pleased to come third ,driven cars 220 miles to get there in heavy rain will never compete with cars that come in boxes ,but congratulations to Mandi for winning


----------



## gtmin (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks Jim as great to catch up with you again 
Still beaming from ear to ear lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Was great to meet you and your lovely Cortina Jim.

Awe inspiring old girl!


----------



## gtmin (Aug 1, 2012)

Good to meet you too Nick I met some amazing people over the weekend and have now made some good friends who have given me some good advice and widened my knowledge thank you to you all and hope to catch up with you all again soon! Lovely to put faces to names!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Which car were you mate....so many people and cars!!!


----------



## gtmin (Aug 1, 2012)

Mandi with Mini matey!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry of course! My brain is frazzled 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lots of stunning motors, Great pics there...:thumb:

Slightly confused with title at first though was it was the show and shine cars outside.

Rather than the Detailing world Car showdown....

Again stunning motors on show for judging.


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

gtmin said:


> Thanks Jim as great to catch up with you again
> Still beaming from ear to ear lol


Well done Mandy, and a well deserved win.

Stunning car

A total credit to you.

Steve


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Cars looked great :thumb: Bet a lot of hard work went into preparing for that one.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

All of them look stunning, the Bettles wheels and colour look very sharp in the pictures, plus the Celica GT has a nice glow to the paint and wheels.

The White Mini looks stunning as well along with the Green Focus RS from the first picture.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Who owns the Celica GT, would love to know which polish has been used on the alloys, as my car has the same exact paint finish.


----------



## gtmin (Aug 1, 2012)

magpieV6 said:


> Great cars, every one was top notch. Im glad the mini won as that was the one that really stod out for me. I had a soft spot for the Beetle too, it was so nice!


Awww thank you :thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Who owns the Celica GT, would love to know which polish has been used on the alloys, as my car has the same exact paint finish.


I was very lucky to be asked to clean it for the owner.

It had two coats of Gtechniq C1.5 topped of with a layer of Crystal Wax, the paint work was two layers of just Crystal Wax :thumb:


----------

